# Opinions on this doe



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

This is a new addition to the herd, she came to us in very poor condition and it had been months since a hoof trim. I think I’ve gotten her hooves back on a good schedule but what do you all think of her? She is a 3 yo and still could use a bit more weight. Her neck is a bit short from what I’m seeing


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm not too familiar with Nubian breed standards but she looks overall very correct to me. Her neck does seem short. I believe Nubians should be a bit deeper bodied but I may be wrong on that point. Overall a very nice doe!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow. I'm in love with her topline and rump angle!! 😍

For cons, her neck definitely does need more length, her back pasterns look a bit weak, front legs could be a touch more under shoulders, would like to see a bit more brisket extension, brisket is slanted, and this might just be the camera angle, but she appears to toe out in the front and maybe in the back as well - keep in mind I'm be really nit picky here.

Other than those cons, she looks very, very nice and correct. She also blends (everywhere) so well.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

She could use some depth of body, more of a nice dairy wedge. I'd like more brisket extension, and the rear pasterns to be a bit stronger. 

Her topline is lovely, I like her head. 

Breed her to a thick buck with an outstanding front end, see what you get.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree with all the pros and cons. She is beautiful though.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Here is an updated pic of her, as you can see her neck certainly isn’t as short as it looks in that 1st photo… lol. She does still need some weight on her, she was in pretty bad shape when she got here and we only got her maybe 4 weeks ago. Still lots to improve her feet were super overgrown and I had just trimmed them so they were a bit tender in that first pic


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kbarson said:


> View attachment 216550
> 
> 
> Here is an updated pic of her, as you can see her neck certainly isn’t as short as it looks in that 1st photo… lol. She does still need some weight on her, she was in pretty bad shape when she got here and we only got her maybe 4 weeks ago. Still lots to improve her feet were super overgrown and I had just trimmed them so they were a bit tender in that first pic



I would love more length in the neck, strength in those withers and deeper chest bodied. But she looks to be a nice sound doe. Love her from withers back!


----------

